# P_A_X_I_L



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

paxil users?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

yep, 5 years now i think. actually helped lots with insomnia, confusion, disorientation, thinking but not believing that others could hear my thoughts...


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i have the same thoughts thing! thinking others are thinking something about me.


----------



## notetoself04 (Jan 3, 2006)

i get the feeling alot that people can hear my thoughts too.
:shock:


----------



## Polydectus (Jul 24, 2007)

I was on paxil for 2 years. Worst 2 years of my life. Couldnt even function.


----------

